# coleccion de fotos::LIMA::



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Que bacan lo de google earth, no sabia que se podia hacer.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

*ClauDia* said:


> Lima es tan ajena a veces...
> 
> 
> 
> .


si...tienes mucha razòn...
pd: morì con tu firma :lol::lol:


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Gracias a todos los que comentaron, seguimos:

*32* De regreso a la ciudad...








*33* Pasamos de nuevo por San Bartolo








*34* A tomar un desayuno en algun restaurante del silencio...








*35* Un distrito poco conocido en el foro...Lurìn








*36* y esto aùn es Lima Metropoitana...no parece no?








*37*Ruinas de Pachacamac








*38* Islas de San Pedro








*39*Condominio...(sacada del photobucket del usuario sebvill porque no encontrè otra foto mejor):nuts:








*40*La piedra del amor en Pachacamac








*41*Salimos del Valle de Lurin








*42*Un poco màs al norte esta este cerro en Villa Maria, me diò curiosidad este puede ser el asentamiento humano que mas me guste de Lima...(por el verdor)








*43*








*44*un bonus... La hermosa Lima de aquellas èpocas donde aùn teniamos los tranvìas :cripes:









espero que les guste ...!!


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Interesante foto, me gusta el detalle del camión repartidor de gaseosas.

saludos


----------



## protector88 (Dec 16, 2008)

Increibles fotos, que belleza son esas lomas, sin duda solo una de maravillas de nuestro gris y querido humedo invierno.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Es la segunda vez que veo una foto mía del Photobucket. No me molesta que la saquen pero me procupa que puedan entrar a mi cuenta y ver cualquier foto, o solo se puede ver la foto que coincide con el nombr buscado en google?


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

sebvill said:


> Es la segunda vez que veo una foto mía del Photobucket. No me molesta que la saquen pero me procupa que puedan entrar a mi cuenta y ver cualquier foto, o solo se puede ver la foto que coincide con el nombr buscado en google?


No brother, lo saquè de un hilo del foro en el internacional donde mostrabas toda la ruta al sur desde villa hasta totoritas, puse en google "condominio islas de san pedro" y me salio esa foto le di click y salia tu thread y al ver la url de la imagen me di cuenta que era del photobucket...nunca lleguè a entrar a tu cuenta.
saludos


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Màs fotos sin ningùn orden especifico
*45*








*46*








*47*








*48*








*49*








*50*








*51*








*52*








*53*








*BONUS*Antigua vista aerea de San Miguel


----------



## ohhjessy (Jun 29, 2009)

k lindas fotos"
la foto del asentamiento humano con ese verdor se ve interesante si las casas estubieran pintadas y en mejor estado se veria mostrooo!!!:|
!el verdor aporta muxo :cheers:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

JmC3dmodelator said:


> No brother, lo saquè de un hilo del foro en el internacional donde mostrabas toda la ruta al sur desde villa hasta totoritas, puse en google "condominio islas de san pedro" y me salio esa foto le di click y salia tu thread y al ver la url de la imagen me di cuenta que era del photobucket...nunca lleguè a entrar a tu cuenta.
> saludos


ah chevre.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Grande Miraflores.

saludos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

En la zona de Villa María existen unas lomas, a eso se debe el verdor de esos cerros.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Qué llamativo debe ser presenciar verdor natural en Lima.



¿De qué año data esa foto de San Miguel?


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Esas son fotos de los 40s.

saludos


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

*54*








*55*








*56*








*57*








*58*








*59*








*60*








*61*








*62*








*63*








*64*








*65*








*BONUS*
Jr de la Uniòn


----------

